# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Mirtazapine/remeron ervaringen en autorijden

## linday

hallo, ik gebruik nu ongeveer een jaar mirtazapine 15mg. Sinds januari is de dosis hoger geworden, 22,5 mg en sinds deze week naar 30mg. ik gebruik dit middel omdat ik jááren lang slecht geslapen heb en angstig was en het is voor mij een uitkomst. Nu werd ik gewaarschuwd door de aphoteek dat ik nu dit middel (dat ik 's avonds inneem) 13 uur van te voren moet innemen als ik wil autorijden, dit houd dus in dat ik het al om 19:30 moet innemen als ik de volgende dag om 9:00 op mijn werk wil zijn. Nemen jullie deze regels ook zo strikt? :Confused:

----------


## Robientje

Remeron is een beduchte sufmaker. Het gebruik van medicijnen die de rijvaardigheid kunnen beinvloeden vallen in je polisvoorwaarden van je verzekering onder de alcoholclausule. Dus als je een ongeluk krijgt ben je zwaar het haasje aangezien je verzekering dan niet uitkeert.

----------


## linday

Robientje, daar ben ik me ook zeker bewust van, maar ik vind het erg jammer dat ik nu mijn hele avond kwijt ben. Ik vroeg me af of het met bijv. 10 uur ook voldoende was. Nu ga ik het toch morgen maar even aan de huisarts vragen.

----------


## sietske763

ik slik ook alweer een weekje remeron, 30 mg, en zit gewoon helder in de auto, vragen ze dan altijd naar je med. als je een ongeluk veroorzaakt??
heb in het verleden 2 x een botsing gehad, maar heb nooit meds hoeven te verantwoorden.
de sufmakende werking van remeron verdwijnt snel door gewenning.

----------


## Jilly

Jeetje, ik heb onlangs dit recept voorgeschreven gekregen om het middel promethazine te vervangen waarvan ik dagelijks 50 mg gebruik voor het slapen.
Daarnaast 40 mg citalopram, met de Remeron is het de bedoeling 7,5 mg hiervan te gebruiken en dan citalopram met 10 mg af te bouwen. 

Voor mij is het puur voor het slapen voorgeschreven, maar zoals Sietske zegt ben ik bang dat de gewenning het weer gaat verpesten voor mijn slaap... ik heb ME (CVS) en structurele slaapproblemen.

Hoe werkt voor jullie de Remeron verder? Beïnvloedt het je gemoedstoestand wel oké? Het klinkt een beeetje gevaarlijk! Arme Sietske, pas op  :Wink:  Slik jij het puur voor het slapen?

----------


## Jilly

Jeetje dan zou je toch de hele avond in suffe toestand blijven zitten? Dat lijkt me ook helemaal niets zeg. Hoe ervaar jij dat? En voor je angsten?

----------


## sietske763

ik had een ander AD en vreselijke slaapstoornissen...vandaar de overstap naar remeron...
de sufheid is zo weer weg, dus na een paar weken hielp het al niet meer, heb toen nog 60 mg geprobeerd, maar werd er niet koud of warm van.
zit nu weer op mn oude AD.

voor mij hoef je niet bang te zijn hoor.....ik ben niet ""plat te krijgen"" waar een ander zowat van in coma ligt...merk ik niets van,
moet echt olifantendoseringen hebben...,.

----------


## Jilly

Hoi Sietske,

Jeetje wat naar, ik ben ook niet plat te krijgen. Maar gebruik voor slapen: 5 mg melatonine (wow), 1 mg rivotril en dus 50 mg promethazine en dan slaap ik rond 1 a 2 uur 's nachts. Ik ben zo bang dat de verandering van promethazine naar Remeron dus niet echt een drastisch effect geeft op de slaap. Ik baal al zo van zoveel medicatie, maar ja.. wat is nou gezonder hè?
Wat gebruik je nu voor het slapen dan?? Jeetje een dosering van 60 mg voor slapen?? En is de andere AD dan verder hetzelfde? Mijn psych zegt dus dat Remeron slaap beter beïnvloedt, libido verhoogt en eetlust opwekt. 
Ik heb geen zin om aan te komen, genoeg eetlust.. teveel eigenlijk. Waarschijnlijk door tekort aan energie in z'n geheel. 
Damn mensen wat lastig! 

Citalopram of Remeron?
Promethazine of Remeron?

Wie slaapt er nu wel beter en waardoor? 

Promethazine legt je wel plat, misschien iets voor jou Sietske.. al wil ik niemand iets aansmeren want ik ben altijd bang dat je eigen lichaam 'lui' wordt. Maar ik moet zeggen dat ik er wel suf van word, in de ochtend gooi ik er wat uppers tegenaan... crazy... ;p

----------


## Jilly

> Robientje, daar ben ik me ook zeker bewust van, maar ik vind het erg jammer dat ik nu mijn hele avond kwijt ben. Ik vroeg me af of het met bijv. 10 uur ook voldoende was. Nu ga ik het toch morgen maar even aan de huisarts vragen.


Wat zonde, daar ben ik ook bang voor dus. Ik heb geen rijbewijs omdat ik van mezelf wel weet dat ik chaos ga veroorzaken..  :Wink:  Maar zoals je beschrijft ben je ook al gaan klimmen met de dosis, is dit puur voor de slaap het geval?

Sterkte en veiligheid voorop!  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

ik ben juist heel blij dat er pillen bestaan........beter slikken dan je ellendig voelen!!

promethazine helpt mij niets...(je kan het in het buitenland zonder recept kopen) zelfs op 4 of meer reageer ik niet (meer)...het is eigenlijk een anti- allergie middel (anti histaminicum) dus geen pam (benzo)dus niet verslavend, wel gewenning, net als bij bv remeron.

als je promethazine in een coctail stopt met nozinan wil het bij velen nog wel goed werken.

een ander med. waar je een tijd goed op slaapt is Seroquel, ook geen pam, maar een AP, met sterk sederende werking

als jij geen AD nodig hebt en alleen remeron slikt voor het slapen en je doet het goed op0 promethazine, dan zou ik dat slikken als ik jou was....

hahaha, ik ben hier op t forum de ""slaap expert"" dus als je vragen hebt.....

melatonine is zonde van je geld, dat werkt niet, ook geen dosis van 10 mg,
dit is bevestigt door een slaap-neuroloog.

rivotril is oorspronkelijk voor epilepsi en restless- legs, het is een pam (benzo) dus je kan er wat op slapen, maar tis een verslavend middel en afkicken daarvan is geen pretje.

momenteel slik ik als slaapmiddel ook rivotril in een hoge dosering met seroquel erbij.

er bestaan ook nog sterk sederende AD,s
als je wil weten wat...dan hoor ik t wel

----------

